# Mouthbrooding in Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae



## Lupine (Mar 20, 2013)

I am totally new to mouthbrooders and have 6 _Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae_ that I got as juvies, only got one male . I think one of the females is brooding, but I'm not sure. Her buccal cavity is much more full and round than the other females, but she is still eating. Do they stop eating immediately after spawning? I would love to post a pic but my camera is **** and they all face me when I go near the tank. I tried to take pics, but they were all worthless. If I see eggs in her pouch soon, how long do I have to move her to her own tank to let her brood them in peace? I don't want to cause her to spit them out prematurely. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If she is eating she may not be holding. Yes they stop the instant their mouth is full of eggs. Some mom's eat a pellet occasionally while holding, but they don't eat their full portion as usual. If she is not being bothered (which should be the case if there are plenty of other females in the tank) you can leave her in until about day 14. I'd try to wait at least 7 days to move her to ensure the eggs are fertilized.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I've successfully raised two spawns of P. multicolor victoriae now...and have another female holding now in the main tank that I have not pulled. I have a video of a baby boom I had in my tanks a couple of months ago that shows a holding victoriae female...you can see her at about 1:50 into the video if you want to skip ahead.






In both cases (both spawns), I pulled the female when she started to show considerable growth to her buccal cavity and put her into a fry saver box (I have both in the tank boxes and out of the tank boxes...either will work or a separate fry tank). I let her spit naturally and left her with the fry for a day or two once I saw them. I then came out early in the am and watched for her to spit/release them again at which time I netted her and removed her to another tank to recover. I allowed the females about a week to a week and a half to "feed" up again then put them back into the main tank. My main tank is male heavy so I'm hoping to get some females from my spawns to balance my group.

The babies, once spawned, are tiny tiny tiny...very very small. I feed mine fresh BBS, decap BBS, freeze dried cyclopeez and crushed flake. They have done great on these foods and are growing strong. My 1st spawn is now about .75 inches in size so getting up there as these are such a dwarf fish anyway.


----------



## Lupine (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Upon closer inspection, she seems interested in food, chased it, but did not take any in. And thanks for the video cichlid-gal, it helped a lot. And yes that is what she looks like.I can tell that the bottom of her buccal cavity is translucent where the other females' don't seem to be, but I can't see anything distinct in it yet. Again, thanks for all the advice. 
We're having babies! :dancing:


----------



## Lupine (Mar 20, 2013)

She spit out a fry today! My first cichlid baby!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

=D> =D> =D>


----------

